# Clyde/Stuka Autox Challenge



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> hey wait a minute, I'm the one that insulte .. err, challenged :angel: your autox driving skills, seems to me that I should be the one put his driving where his mouth is :dunno: :eeps:


 Does that mean that you'll be headed out to San Diego again this year? Too bad a car can only be driven twice in a heat.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Too bad a car can only be driven twice in a heat.


 Bah! you just need to get someone in charge involved! Some of us NJ autox'rs were contemplating a time share atuoxbuggy. Ultimate cone killer split 5 ways. We also considered renting seat time! Imagine this poor car doing 40 runs a day.

Now if we could actively find a car instead of dreaming..................


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmmm, possible use of airline miles.....

Alex


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> I think this could be one of the most fun 'festers gatherings outside of Bimerfest! Great idea Clyde. :thumbup: Which other East Coasters are coming, so we can all hang out?


If someone would be willing to pay to have my car shipped out there (and back), you can co-drive with me at the event. If my co-driver beats me, I'll reimburse the shipping costs. 

Or&#8230; if one of you west coast guys would let me co-drive with ya&#8230; I'd pick up your entry fee and maybe even pick up the bar tab.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> If someone would be willing to pay to have my car shipped out there (and back), you can co-drive with me at the event. If my co-driver beats me, I'll reimburse the shipping costs.


That would be pretty pricey.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> That would be pretty pricey.


I wanna come out and play. :bawling:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> I wanna come out and play. :bawling:


 Then do it!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Or&#8230; if one of you west coast guys would let me co-drive with ya&#8230; I'd pick up your entry fee and maybe even pick up the bar tab.


 Hmmmm.... :eeps:

Edit: How would my car be classified? Would it be competitive at all? :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Hmmmm.... :eeps:
> 
> Edit: How would my car be classified? Would it be competitive at all? :eeps:


Just let me know.  :thumbup:

Based on your sig, you could run either STX (street tires) or DSP (R comps). Your car would be more competitive in STX. Is there anything else you've done to the car that's not in your sig? It would be fun, if we could get everyone to run the same class (not sure if that's possible or not). Will Stuka and Clyde be running the Turbo?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> If someone would be willing to pay to have my car shipped out there (and back), you can co-drive with me at the event. *If my co-driver beats me, I'll reimburse the shipping costs. *


Is that challenge open to me? :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Just let me know.  :thumbup:
> 
> Based on your sig, you could run either STX (street tires) or DSP (R comps). Your car would be more competitive in STX. Is there anything else you've done to the car that's not in your sig? It would be fun, if we could get everyone to run the same class (not sure if that's possible or not). Will Stuka and Clyde be running the Turbo?


 I'm very tempted. I haven't done anything else to my car that I can think of, I'll have to go through the list and check. I'm not sure if Stuka plans on running the Porkchop.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Andy said:


> If someone would be willing to pay to have my car shipped out there (and back), you can co-drive with me at the event. If my co-driver beats me, I'll reimburse the shipping costs.
> 
> Or&#8230; if one of you west coast guys would let me co-drive with ya&#8230; I'd pick up your entry fee and maybe even pick up the bar tab.


Oh c'mon! One of the caveats of a good driver is that your skills are transportable, not just from circuit to circuit, but from car to car. Remember the JPM/Jeff Gordon stint a while back?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I'm very tempted. I haven't done anything else to my car that I can think of, I'll have to go through the list and check. I'm not sure if Stuka plans on running the Porkchop.


All you guys should run the same car (or, at least Clyde and Stuka) if that's possible. That will eliminate a lot of potential excuses for the loser's driving suckage.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Will Stuka and Clyde be running the Turbo?


No. Most likely we'll be in his E30...unless someone else donates another car :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> Is that challenge open to me? :eeps:


Umm, no way!! 

Although, if you'd be willing to split the cost of shipping the car back and forth, then I'm game!! And just to tempt you a little&#8230; all I've got to say, is that you've got to drive this car!! It's freakin' incredible&#8230; and for the money I've poured into it, it should be!! :yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

elbert said:


> All you guys should run the same car (or, at least Clyde and Stuka) if that's possible. That will eliminate a lot of potential excuses for the loser's driving suckage.


If I drive Stuka's E30 and I lose to him, there is a readymade excuse that I can use..."It's Stuka's car, I wasn't familiar enough with it." I wouldn't use that excuse though unless the car is really, really wacky. It would be more of a temptation if we were in the P-car...of course, I'd still have to lose to him first before it would be a possibility. :angel:

Believe me, though...I fully know what it's like to get waxed by someone who has never driven my car (or its type) before. Both of them have posted in this thread too.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> No. Most likely we'll be in his E30...unless someone else donates another car :eeps:


Cool. If I can get out there, we should all run STX.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Umm, no way!!
> 
> Although, if you'd be willing to split the cost of shipping the car back and forth, then I'm game!! And just to tempt you a little&#8230; all I've got to say, is that you've got to drive this car!! It's freakin' incredible&#8230; and for the money I've poured into it, it should be!! :yikes:


I am looking forward to watching you guys go head to head with your respective STX cars in September. I just hope that we aren't on opposite courses in the same heat.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Cool. If I can get out there, we should all run STX.


I still don't know what mods Stuka's car has/where it will be classed.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I still don't know what mods Stuka's car has/where it will be classed.


 Both of his cars are bone stock.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> well if you talk to the real road racers who originally started autocrossing, and there are some big Pro names in those ranks, they'll tell you that the earlier comments about tracks vs autox are bunk. What you don't get from autox are things like race strategy, setting up the driver in front for the inside pass, dealing with traffic, etc. The actual driving the line, etc. is more paramount in autox than at the track and the intensity at which maneuvers take place is much higher. They have told me numerous times that driving on a track is much more layed back because everything happens at a much less intense pace and small mistakes carry much less penalty on your track time than on an autox course. Obviously the big mistakes carry a much higher penalty on the track though


 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1050159&postcount=19


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Online registration for the San Diego National Tour is now open&#8230; and it looks like it's starting to fill up pretty quick.

Raffi,

If you don't have your SCCA membership yet, call the SCCA office at 1-800-770-2055 and get your membership (it will cost about $70 to $80 for a one year membership). You will need your SCCA Membership Number to register for the event. Since the SCCA has moved to a new online registration system I think it will be best if we login and register ourselves&#8230; that appears to be the easiest. I will then reimburse you for the registration fee, if that is ok.

When you have your SCCA Membership Number, go to the link below and click on the "Online Registration" link to register.

http://www.scca.com/Event/Event.asp?IdS=07DB0F-3BE4EE0&Id=3030

Register for the STX class as #130. I will register as #30. Let me know when you get registered.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> http://www.scca.com/Event/Event.asp?IdS=07DB0F-3BE4EE0&Id=3030


Don't need your session key 

http://scca.com/Event/Event.asp?Id=3030


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Online registration for the San Diego National Tour is now open&#8230; and it looks like it's starting to fill up pretty quick.
> 
> Raffi,
> 
> ...


 I'll do this today and let you know.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I'll do this today and let you know.


 I registered in the wee hours this morning. In the online reg, there's no box to put in the name of a codriver? WTF?! (Of course, I would have to know Stuka's real name to use it anyway. :eeps: ) There also doesn't appear to be an easy way to make changes after registering. This is a step forward from myautoevents? I see Nancy being swamped in email. 



TeamM3 said:


> I forgot that the SCCA is taking the online registration process in-house this year


I heard you the first time. :eeps:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I registered in the wee hours this morning. In the online reg, there's no box to put in the name of a codriver? WTF?! (Of course, I would have to know Stuka's real name to use it anyway. :eeps: )


 Isn't the connection made when they see two registrations with numbers that are nn and 100+nn?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

operknockity said:


> Isn't the connection made when they see two registrations with numbers that are nn and 100+nn?


 With the current system, after someone registers as nn anyone that registers later will see a notation next to 100+nn that says "reserved for xxx xxx" (xxx xxx being the name of who registered as nn). I don't know what happens if someone tries to register as 100+nn in that case. Is the notation supposed to be a warning to everyone else, but you can register with that number anyway? Or does it block everyone from registering with that number? :dunno: That's what I'm wondering about. Of course, I haven't paid any attention to email lists or other forums where someone might have already described it...nor have I asked SCCA, so I might just be kvetching about nothing (wouldn't be the first time) :eeps: It just doesn't seem very intuitive.

The way it worked with the old system (which wasn't run by SCCA), there was a field to enter a second driver's name. The system was only supposed to allow someone using that name to register in that slot (either 100-nn or 100+nn, depending on who registered first). Of course, it didn't always work and some people would have to send some emails to other people to get things straightened out. :eeps: But it was supposed to.

:dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Tunnell is registered in an '88 M3 in STX.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Tunnell is registered in an '88 M3 in STX.


watch out, that car will kick ass with him behind the wheel


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> watch out, that car will kick ass with him behind the wheel


What did you think the "" was for? :dunno: 

I suspect he would also kick ass if he was driving Stuka's unprepped 325is too.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Tunnell is registered in an '88 M3 in STX.


:banghead:

... and probably for the entire season. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I communicated with Bob, since he's the Chief of Course his times are only for show, he cannot officially compete for the class or challenge, so it's the best possible situation for the class, you get to see firsthand how you stack up without any threat to your final position


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I communicated with Bob, since he's the Chief of Course his times are only for show, he cannot officially compete for the class or challenge, so it's the best possible situation for the class, you get to see firsthand how you stack up without any threat to your final position


If I "won" it wouldn't feel right. Luckily, I won't win anyway, so problem solved.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Luckily, I won't win anyway


certainly not with that attitude


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> certainly not with that attitude


 Hey, man, you should see my attitude about Houston. :thumbup:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Or your attitude about the rest of the tours...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> Or your attitude about the rest of the tours...


 :flipoff:

Familiar with "underpromise and overdeliver?" We all have our mental games that we need to play.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> Familiar with "underpromise and overdeliver?" We all have our mental games that we need to play.


 :stickpoke I just think you need to have SOME confidence in your abilities. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> :stickpoke I just think you need to have SOME confidence in your abilities. :dunno:


 Trust me. I do.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Trust me. I do.


 Hence this challenge!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> AFAIK, only Stuka and Raffi of SCTS are going to compete.
> 
> Who else of you is going to (or might) come down at some point to watch?


Kaz, liuk3, and myself are currently planning on coming down to watch the festivities. We're gonna meet up with another 'Fester (whose board name escapes me at the moment) who lives down in San Diego. At least that is the plan at the moment. But who knows what's gonna happen in the next week.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I was unable to come up with any plausible reason to head to the west coast for a business trip that Thurs/Fri. But I at least ran a number of scenarios through my head. The following month might have been different.
> 
> Alex


Maybe next time!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> We're gonna meet up with another 'Fester (whose board name escapes me at the moment) who lives down in San Diego.


rwg


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> rwg


Now why couldn't I remember that :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Now why couldn't I remember that :dunno:  :dunno:


Maybe you haven't had enough beers tonight yet? :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Maybe you haven't had enough beers tonight yet? :dunno:


Either that or senility has set in


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey guys,
Just ran across this thread. I was at BW when the blue 330i rolled. Its a guy we all know from CCA events...PM and I'll fill you in...just don't want to post his name.

Seems that he lost control at the exit of the kink right before Magic Mountain going Clockwise, flew across the track and into the mud sideways. A little disconcerting to see the roof cave in the way it did, but the driver was unhurt.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

So, is someone that will be there bringing a laptop PC? With a 9 pin serial port?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I'm not sure I'd say that...clubbing baby seals is its own kind of fun.


 :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> So, is someone that will be there bringing a laptop PC? With a 9 pin serial port?


Sorry, not I.

Note to self... I really, really need to get me a new laptop. :banghead:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> :eeps: :angel:


 :dunno:

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> So, is someone that will be there bringing a laptop PC? With a 9 pin serial port?


Yes, though I'm still not sure if I'm going because nobody on 'our' end has said anything about whether this is even still happening. :dunno:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Yes, though I'm still not sure if I'm going because nobody on 'our' end has said anything about whether this is even still happening. :dunno:


Stuka and Raffi are definitely going and will probably be staying with the dudes whom with they are driving. I have competing demands this weekend and am still trying to figure out my schedule. I am supposed to have dinner with someone Friday night, so I probably won't drive down until Saturday morning. I am then trying to figure out whether I am gonna come back Saturday evening or stay through Sunday.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The run/work order has been posted. (here and then click "run/work order")

Raffi and Andy are going to be driving in the thrid heat, which probably won't start before 11am.

Stuka and Clyde are in the fourth heat, which probably won't start before 12:30pm.

Start times will probably be later than that, but best to err on the early side.

Stuka and I have to work first heat and Raffi and Andy will be working fifth and final heat.

As far as I know, Stuka and Raffi are staying with me at my parents house and that pretty much fills us up. Andy has a hotel room, though... :dunno:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> As far as I know, Stuka and Raffi are staying with me at my parents house


HOT L BIMMERFEST.

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> HOT L BIMMERFEST.
> 
> Alex


 :flipoff:

Stuka and Raffi are sharing a room. If they want to move the nightstand and push the beds together, that's their business. NTTAWWT


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> The run/work order has been posted. (here and then click "run/work order")
> 
> Raffi and Andy are going to be driving in the thrid heat, which probably won't start before 11am.
> 
> ...


Bah and double bah!! I haven't been paying attention to this thread. Sorry.

Andy, if you want to join the party at my house, you are welcome to. It's about a 45 minute ride to the stadium (conservatively at the times you would be going on the weekend) and we have plenty of room, but I am not sure if the house will live up to your "standards" of a four star hotel.  I know it's probably too late to change your plans, but send me a pm if you want to avoid the hotel expense.

The rest of you know where to reach me.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> Stuka and Raffi are sharing a room. If they want to move the nightstand and push the beds together, that's their business. NTTAWWT


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...for some reason that just struck me as funny.



rwg said:


> Andy, if you want to join the party at my house, you are welcome to. It's about a 45 minute ride to the stadium (conservatively at the times you would be going on the weekend) and we have plenty of room, but I am not sure if the house will live up to your "standards" of a four star hotel.  I know it's probably too late to change your plans, but send me a pm if you want to avoid the hotel expense.


Thanks rwg for the offer, but I already have my hotel reservations and actually found a pretty good deal near the stadium. But I do appreciate the offer.

... and no, I don't have "standards" of a four star hotel... it's just a weird thing I have about hotels... I knew I shouldn't have posted that. I blame Dateline and their stinking black lights!!  :angel:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> The run/work order has been posted. (here and then click "run/work order")
> 
> Raffi and Andy are going to be driving in the thrid heat, which probably won't start before 11am.
> 
> ...


 I'll be coming down in the carpool with Ken and Kaz. From the timing, it looks like we should just go right to the stadium as it sounds like we'll be getting there right about 11.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy said:


> ... and no, I don't have "standards" of a four star hotel... it's just a weird thing I have about hotels... I knew I shouldn't have posted that. I blame Dateline and their stinking black lights!!  :angel:


And you think that expensive means cleaner?

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> I've always wanted to drive an RX8... I've always wanted to visit MD too.


I've always wanted to rip up some tires on a 330i :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I've always wanted to rip up some tires on a 330i :eeps:


You're never going to let me live that down are you?! 

Absolutely!! I'm always willing to return the favor of a co-drive&#8230; or in Clyde's case, help put his ego in check.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Beat you to San Diego. :neener:

Game on!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Beat you to San Diego. :neener:
> 
> Game on!


 Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait! I'll beat Stuka and Andy to SD tomorrow!

Raf


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> You're never going to let me live that down are you?!
> 
> Absolutely!! I'm always willing to return the favor of a co-drive&#8230; or in Clyde's case, help put his ego in check.


you mean you'll never let yourself live it down 

I wasn't referring to that, didn't bother me then nor now, if anything I apologize for not having backup :dunno:

I would be interested in a Tour codrive sometime though


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Andy said:


> &#8230; or in Clyde's case, help put his ego in check.


I think our Tour/Pro schedule will keep both of our egos in check.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

keep an eye on the elises and report back on how they did


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

rumratt said:


> So how do monitor the big event tomorrow? What channel will it be broadcast on? CBS? ESPN?


Somebody please take a lot of pics.

I expect a full writeup.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Anyone taking a video camera?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yeah, who's in charge of the clyde ass-scratch cam?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka's gonna get his azzz handed to him tomorrow!!!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> keep an eye on the elises and report back on how they did


 I talked with Randy briefly today. Nice guy.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon said:


> Somebody please take a lot of pics.
> 
> I expect a full writeup.


 Pics are in the offing...eventually.

I'll say this so far...regardless how any of them come off online, Raffi, Stuka, Andy and rwg are fun people to spend time and shoot the sh:t with. Looking forward to meeting some more people tommorow.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Stuka's gonna get his azzz handed to him tomorrow!!!


 In the pre-game practice session today...

To the best of my knowledge, I bested Andy in Raffi's car (Stuka didn't arrive until after the practice session ended) by a second or so and Raffi by a little more...but I certainly wasn't quick. Five months of cobwebs, brand new to me car, :blah: excuse :blah: more excuse :blah:... It was fun, though...Raffi's car is probably the most enjoyable E46 I've driven.

The course for Saturday looks good. Wide open with a couple possible gotchas. Hopefully Stuka will remember all the pointers we tried to give him. :eeps:

To be continued...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sounds good! Keep us posted!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Five months of cobwebs, brand new to me car, :blah: excuse :blah: more excuse :blah:...


that will be me if and when I get behind the wheel again, this is probably the longest I've gone without running an autox in the last 9 yrs


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> keep an eye on the elises and report back on how they did


be sure and page down in the results :eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

rumratt said:


> So how do we monitor the big event tomorrow? What channel will it be broadcast on? CBS? ESPN? :eeps:
> 
> .


cellphone :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> that will be me if and when I get behind the wheel again, this is probably the longest I've gone without running an autox in the last 9 yrs


At leat you'll probably be in a car that you've been in before. :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> cellphone :eeps:


Thanks for reminding me...battery is low.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That's cool! Thanks for posting the pic!!

:thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Edit: Sorry, Andy, but I don't appear to have gotten any of you in Raffi's car that weren't blurred  (Someday I'll really learn to use this digicam).

Edit #2: Actually I think the third picture is one of Andy's runs.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm saving the really incriminating pics for future use  :yikes: :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is one of the best threads of all time.

This is what we call "Bringing The BMW Community Together"...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

A smattering of the other vehicles...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Today, I met a few more bimmerfesters (Kaz, opperknockity, liuk3 and KitKat), bringing the total for this trip to eight. :thumbup: to you all! You've been a great bunch to hang out with and am very happy to have met you all


It was really great meeting you and Andy :thumbup: .



> ...maybe even more happy than I am about not embarassing myself by letting Stuka kick my ass today. :angel:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Awesome guys! :thumbup: :banana:

I know this all started as a challenge thing, but hopefully we are beyond that kind of forum :blah: :blah: :blah:

I think it's great that a bunch of us got together like this and got to meet and know each other better.  It great to be able to see the people we communicate with here, helps provide more of a human side to to the forum handle you use. :angel: 

I only regret is not being there myself, I love attending that particular event and envy you all.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Great pics! Looks like it was lots of fun... too bad I couldn't be there... 

What's with all the stickers? Is that SCCA regulation or something? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> did they have to make raffi stand next to andy?


 :flipoff: Nobody made me stand next to him!

Capitalize our initials, BTW!  :flipoff:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The week-end was a lot of fun from the stand-point of friendship. I am really glad I met Andy and Clyde, all thanks to Stuka's big mouth and ridiculous "challenge."  I also got to hang out with a bunch of other 'festers, which was very cool. Thanks to Clyde and his family for their great hospitality, as well as to rwg and his wife for putting up Kit Kat. :thumbup:

I was initially going down to SD to cheer Stuka (and watch him get his @ss kicked), but I am glad I decided to drive too. It was fun tossing the car around the course, which we obviously can't do at the track. :nono:

My car was also woefully under-prepared for the class it was in, as I was running on mismatched R-comps :eeps: whereas most of the competitors were on Hoosiers and in very well-sorted out, autocross-prepared cars. I love the way my car handles at the track, and that's the purpose for which it's set up. However, I think it still did pretty well, though it was very tail happy! :eeps: Right Andy? 

The last run group, during which Andy and I worked corners, was a pain in the butt. We got called on way too early and ended up working through 1.5 or 2 heats. By the time we were done, the sun had vanished for over an hour, we could only hear some of the cars coming down the course towards us, and I even got into it with some d!ckhead who blamed me for not running in front of other cars to pick up a cone which I could not see in the dark.  :tsk: I gave him a piece of my mind too... 

Verdict after giving up autocrossing and going to track events for over 4 years: I prefer the track, no questions about it. The seat times can't be compared. The format of this autocross also sucked, as we each only got 3 timed runs for the entire day. That was it. So less than 3 minutes of driving per day, as opposed to the 2+ hours of driving I usually get at the track. Easy choice for me. At least, with the BMW CCA autocrosses in CA, you get tons of practice runs in the morning and the timed runs in the afternoon.

I obviously can't say, as Stuka did, that autocrossing is for wussies. Most of the drivers out there have amazing skills and I respect that. It's just not my cup of tea, that's all.

All in all, it was a great week-end of friendship and laughter. The next challenge will take place at a track, whether in CA or the right coast. :str8pimpi


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> Awesome guys! :thumbup: :banana:
> 
> I know this all started as a challenge thing, but hopefully we are beyond that kind of forum :blah: :blah: :blah:
> 
> I think it's great that a bunch of us got together like this and got to meet and know each other better.  It great to be able to see the people we communicate with here, helps provide more of a human side to to the forum handle you use. :angel:


 Very true! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Edit: Sorry, Andy, but I don't appear to have gotten any of you in Raffi's car that weren't blurred  (Someday I'll really learn to use this digicam).
> 
> Edit #2: Actually I think the third picture is one of Andy's runs.


 Can you please e-mail me the high-res versions of these pics? TIA.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Forgot, I will post some pics and a video as soon as possible.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You have no sways, Raffi? A front sway would tame the transitional oversteer, and make the car turn in a lot better.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> The format of this autocross also sucked, as we each only got 3 timed runs for the entire day. That was it.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> :rofl: :rofl:


 Yeah yeah, laugh all you want, I know it's the regular format, but I still think it sucked.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You have no sways, Raffi? A front sway would tame the transitional oversteer, and make the car turn in a lot better.


 No sways, I got rid of the UUCs and am debating whether to get H & Rs or Eibachs now. I know they would have helped - one of the reasons my car was so unprepared for my class, but Andy and I still had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Yeah yeah, laugh all you want, I know it's the regular format, but I still think it sucked.


It's only the "regular format" for a National Tour or Divisional event, which is what you signed up for. :dunno:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey!! I just got home at 6 am this morning after taking the “red eye” flight from San Diego. I am beat, absolutely exhausted and also came down with a cold. But that’s ok, I had a great time and am really glad I went. Raffi, thanks again for letting me co-drive with you!! :thumbup:

I want to first start by saying, I really enjoyed meeting all you guys!! You are a great bunch and a lot of fun to hang out with. Thanks for the warm welcome. ...and Clyde, as much as you want me to think you’re an a-hole… sorry bud, I just don’t see it, you’re going to have to try a lot harder then that!!  

Thanks again… we’ll have to do this again sometime… maybe at Mid Ohio. :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I would be interested in a Tour codrive sometime though


Absolutely!! I'll be driving Atlanta, Toledo and Peru. Just let me know which of those you prefer.



·clyde· said:


> I bested Andy in Raffi's car by a second or so&#8230;


Actually it was 1/10th, but who's keeping track (27.9 vs. 28.0). 



TeamM3 said:


> I think it's great that a bunch of us got together like this and got to meet and know each other better.  It great to be able to see the people we communicate with here, helps provide more of a human side to to the forum handle you use. :angel:


I agree!!

I have a funny story, and TeamM3 you'll really get a kick out of this too&#8230;

I was talking with Mark Chiles at the event yesterday (Mark drives the red MINI in H Stock). I met Mark while meeting TeamM3 for the first time and co-driving with him at an event in the Z4 last year. Mark asked what in the world I was doing at an event all the way out in San Diego. Before I could answer, he said let me guess, you met another guy online that you're meeting here for the first time and he's letting you co-drive his car. I laughed and said, "Yep you guessed it". He replied with, "Wow, that BMW web site is making more matches then eHarmony.com. I just LMAO!!



TeamM3 said:


> I only regret is not being there myself, I love attending that particular event and envy you all.


We too wish you could have made it!! You too doeboy and everyone else who was thinking of stopping by!!



Raffi said:


> :flipoff: Nobody made me stand next to him!


We know. :AF330i: &#8230;now where is that picture with Raffi's arm around me. :angel:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> My car was also woefully under-prepared for the class it was in, as I was running on mismatched R-comps :eeps: whereas most of the competitors were on Hoosiers and in very well-sorted out, autocross-prepared cars. I love the way my car handles at the track, and that's the purpose for which it's set up. However, I think it still did pretty well, though it was very tail happy! :eeps: Right Andy?


Yeah, we were really fighting with the balance of the car all weekend. It had great turn-in, but as soon as you would hit the apex and begin to apply the throttle (no matter how gentle), the rear-end would start to swing out and you'd be counter steering through corner exit&#8230; Fun? Yeah, but certainly not helping our times any.

We made some shock changes and played with the tire pressures a bit, which helped a little, but certainly didn't cure it (to answer Nick's question&#8230; Yes, Raffi is running the OE bars front and rear). But to be honest, the real problem we had with the car this weekend, is that we were unable to get the power down. I'm sure it was a combination of the rear tires and the fact that we weren't running an LSD. I was even getting rear tire spin on Sunday going down the straight away in the back&#8230; and I'm not talking exiting the sweeper, I'm talking the car is going straight at 50 MPH, I'm easing on the throttle and by the time I am near full throttle I feel the right rear light up.

A set of Hoosiers (or Kumho V710s) and an LSD and Raffi and I would have finished A LOT better. But&#8230; that's ok. We didn't all go out there to be competitive in the class, just have fun with a bunch of fester's&#8230; MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

while an LSD is certainly awesome, spinning rears in a straight line tells me his tires are pretty much dead. 

No wonder you guys fought the car so hard.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> while an LSD is certainly awesome, spinning rears in a straight line tells me his tires are pretty much dead.
> 
> No wonder you guys fought the car so hard.


That's what I thought too, but Raffi said he ran them at the track the previous weekend and where fine. :dunno:

We also had trouble keeping heat in the tires&#8230; by our third runs, they were at least warm, but no where near optimal temperature. I think that had a lot to do with it to.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


> That's what I thought too, but Raffi said he ran them at the track the previous weekend and where fine. :dunno:
> 
> We also had trouble keeping heat in the tires&#8230; by our third runs, they were at least warm, but no where near optimal temperature. I think that had a lot to do with it to.


 Dead is relative.

Dead track tires can still get heated to the point where they work. But it sure as hell won't happen on an autox course. New Toyo RA-1s (that's what he's got, right) are COMPLETELY different at an autox from heavily worn ones.


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Jon said:


> This is one of the best threads of all time.
> 
> This is what we call "Bringing The BMW Community Together"...


I Second That!!


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Dead is relative.
> 
> Dead track tires can still get heated to the point where they work. But it sure as hell won't happen on an autox course. New Toyo RA-1s (that's what he's got, right) are COMPLETELY different at an autox from heavily worn ones.


RA-1s up front and Victoracers in the rear.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> But&#8230; that's ok. We didn't all go out there to be competitive in the class, just have fun with a bunch of fester's&#8230; MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!! :thumbup:


 Asolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


> RA-1s up front and Victoracers in the rear.


 Oy, that's even worse.

Worn victos are dead at autox. I put a set on my 325 and SLOWED DOWN. A lot.

8 months later I threw them on the M3, used them on the track, and had a blast. It's a totally different tire when you can actually get soem heat in it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Hey!! I just got home at 6 am this morning after taking the "red eye" flight from San Diego. I am beat, absolutely exhausted and also came down with a cold. But that's ok, I had a great time and am really glad I went. Raffi, thanks again for letting me co-drive with you!! :thumbup:


 Glad you made it back OK. Work is going to suck today.... You're most welcome about my car, it was a pleasure meeting you and Clyde and throwing in a little bit of competition too!

Bring on the track challenge now... :eeps:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Thanks to Clyde and his family for their great hospitality, as well as to rwg and his wife for putting up Kit Kat. :thumbup:


And many thanks to rwg and his wife for also putting up myself, Kaz, liuk3, and Katy :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Actually it was 1/10th, but who's keeping track (27.9 vs. 28.0).


That's not the way I remember remembering it, but Friday was SO long ago. You also took a bunch more runs after I did. I can't wait to see the data we collected through the weekend.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Work is going to suck today....


I took a sick day.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Andy said:


> We too wish you could have made it!! You too doeboy and everyone else who was thinking of stopping by!!


Well maybe if you guys ever do this again. I would've definitely been there if I didn't have an old buddy who was having his wedding that day.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

It was definitely an interesting weekend for me. I had never seen an autocross. Never been to San Diego, and I got to meet some cool people I'd never met before. :thumbup: Alas, I was just a spectator and not driving.  

I was extremely amazed at what lengths people go to for these autocrosses. I saw people with expensive high performance vehicles with tens of thousands of dollars in modifications to them. Some guy had even modified his very late model Ferrari. :yikes: There were high-end enclosed car trailers with full tools and equipment being driven from really, really far away for 6 minutes of glory spread between two days in a parking lot with cones! Guys had vanilty license plates like NOKONEZ or AUTOX. As with any hobby of my own, I can appreciate how people become passionately involved. This was definitely a great perspective on how much people love this motorsport. I also saw the camraderie that exists between the drivers, and it was cool watching the different makes/models of cars competing with each other.  

Couple of things did strike my mind though. I was frankly surprised at how close the corner workers were to the cars, especially when they were sprinting to replace cones while cars were zooming by. While watching my friends work the corners in the parking lot, it definitely made me a little nervous. The blue corvette that spun out definitely sent a bunch of corner workers running!  Then, I obviously wanted to kick the $hit out of some spaztic a$$hole when he stopped on the course and chewed out a buddy working the corners for not getting to a downed cone. :tsk: Gimme a break, it was already nightime and dark, and the cones were hard to see at night. Then, there was the waiting... and waiting... and more waiting... Thanks to rwg for letting us spectators use his home as a place of respite. 

All in all, I had a fun time with new experiences and meeting new people. I think that I would still prefer driving at the track schools, especially given that you get more actual driving time, but I can honestly say that I have a much better perspective regarding the autocross world. Who knows, maybe one of these days, I will check out a BMW CCA regional autocross event to drive one as I hear that you get more lap sessions. Thanks to Stuka and Clyde for making this whole thing happen. Thanks also for posting pics, and I especially like Operknockity's pic of the two of them (Clyde and Stuka) walking and talking in the parking lot. Thanks to Kaz, Operknockity and Kit Kat for making it a bona fide road trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Did the guy who stopped on course chew the worker out, or try to get his attention.

Keep in mind that stopping for a downed cone gets you a re-run, so it's generally a good thing.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats to one and all. Very cool to see everyone get together to have some good fun.

But a note to you "track" guys: Don't feel bad at all if you got beat. National Tour events -- and their 3-run format -- is a VERY unforgiving environment to be exposed to autocrossing. Time is compressed, runs are compressed. So take your lumps with at least that grain of salt.


----------

